# VCE ini error (-22) ond other errors in dmesg

## n05ph3r42

HIYA

Help me solve errors listed here http://pastebin.com/zM4kHati

especially "VCE" error.

yep, i know the kernel is latest, but those errors are with me since i started use gentoo about 2 yrs ago. Ive tried all kernels - it always the same.

Firmware is latest linux-firmware and all "hainan" radeon modules are builtin in kernel. 

As  for memory conflicts (SystemIO range %addr% conflicts with OpRegion %addr%) tried to IRQ and DMA remap - doesnt helps.

----------

## n05ph3r42

well,

 it seems that i google'd those problems too long time ago.

Just for others, who disturbed with these errors:

 VCE init (-22) error:

 VCE (video compression engine) is not supported by all video cards. This error just says that VCE is not supported.

In particular, my Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330] (rev ff)  (with hainan codename) is not listed 

in VCE Hardware here https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/

As for memory conflicts, i found some messages that this error is not important and cause no effect in most cases.

----------

